# Found adult pigeon sick and injured - need some assisstance



## Helen&Moga (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear Forum members,

I am located in Mumbai, India and have just found an adult pigeon that seems to be in poor health and also has a broken/twisted lower leg. I could simply pick it up and now I have it home. He/she is sitting in a cardboard box, I have put on a light bulb to keep it warm (though I was wondering if the light will be very distressful?), have given it water and food. He/she pooed a bit and is looking at me, otherwise not moving much. I think he has a common disease and I took some pictures - maybe you can recognize it and i can buy some medicine from the vet shop (in India I can buy antibiotics etc without prescription). I think taking him to the vet or calling an NGO will result in euthanasia, so I first want to give it a shot at home, hopefully with your expertise. Please have a look at the pictures and let me know what you suggest. If one can give birds some form of human medicine even better - it is about 9pm here and the vet shop will be closed by the time I have advice... There are medical shops that are open for 24h, but only for 'human' medicine - so if there is such a medicine that can be used for both I will be able to start treatment tonight, otherwise it will be tomorrow.

Additionally I need advice on how to administer such medicine - I am scared of drop feeding the pigeon and maybe suffocating it - if there are 'safe' to give medicines I would highly appreciate it!

The leg is in a very bad shape, too, but for now I didn't want to stress him/her any further and haven't investigated further.

Please let me know asap - you can also whatsapp me on my Indian mobile number 00917738076541, but I will keep checking this forum regularly, too.

I hope I can do something for this poor fellow,
with warm regards Helen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*ThANK YOU FOR YOUR KINDNESS SHOWN.

iT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS first TO SAVE ITS LIFE:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


WARMTH- put on a warm heating pad set onlow, (towel between bird and pad)

KEEP bird protected from drafts of air and keep out of bright light.

HYDRATE after an hour of warmth

then FEED.

Once bird is stabilized, click on link for more info: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/commonailments.htm

PLEASE keep us updated.


*


----------



## Helen&Moga (Mar 10, 2012)

*Please help me soon!*

Thank you Skyeking,

I think warmth should be ok - I put a hot water bottle under a towel (earlier i had a warm light bulb on, but since you said keep him dark i now switched) and covered the box half-way with another towel - additionally we are in Mumbai with an ambient temerature of at least 30°C... I think he/she drank some water, pooped nicely and even had some food... I had given him bread earlier and now after reading changed to flaxseed and sesame seed... But when you look at his pictures - any ideas what disease he might have? his beak is covered with such a weird crust and over all he looks messy and unhealthy... I will also have to take a look at his leg, but for now I would be really happy for advise on medication. The problem in Mumbai is that NGOs having both hands full with all sort of injured stray dogs, cats, owls and so on in terrible conditions - I think simply noone has the ressources to take care of yet another 'flying rat' - thus I believe the only way out for this guy is that I find some working medication and even manage to get his leg fixed... Earlier I thought he won't make it through the night, but he seems to be a toughie, doing already much better, so maybe he stands a chance! But i really need expert advise - I don't want to do anything wrong and make him suffer in any unneccessary way - thus i haven't touched his leg yet...

Much love, Helen


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

dear helen
how is your pigeon now?


----------

